# Citizen and Seiko are the Real Military issue wristwatches rather than bogus brands



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

This is just a bit of an observation about Citizen.
they have the official British MOD contract to supply wristwatches to the Royal Navy frogmen and their official issue watch - and which has been used for quite some time - is the Eco Drive 300m Saturation Diver with monobloc case. 
The funny thing is, we have bogus companies such as Bremont and Bell&Ross, Panerai plus other bogus firms such as CWC trying hard to push their ‘military’ ‘aviation’ ‘naval divers’ heritage hard In their advertising - (including Breitling in this) when Citizen and Seiko have many more years of actual military affiliation and heritage but they don’t push this with their advertising.
the Italian Navy for instance is also supplied by Citizen (and not Panerai)
It’s a shame Citizen and Seiko don’t push their actual Military issue products (with dedicated marketing) and make them available in Civilian versions inc LE versions with their distinctive MOD issue marks permanently available for potential buyers to know they’re getting something spec’d by the Military. 

Thanks.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Some military groups insist that watches supplied to meet specs set by them are NOT sold to us lot. Marathon make a big deal of selling us watches that the military use but I understand that they have made just as many for customers where the contract stipulates that any form of sale to the general public is prohibited.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

Where it's made matters a whole lot more than actual history, current issue status etc.

People are looking for jewelry with a nice story. And facts always get in the way of a good story. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 20nickels (Dec 27, 2017)

RPF said:


> And facts always get in the way of a good story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Amen to that....


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

ibbz said:


> This is just a bit of an observation about Citizen.
> they have the official British MOD contract to supply wristwatches to the Royal Navy frogmen and their official issue watch - and which has been used for quite some time - is the Eco Drive 300m Saturation Diver with monobloc case.
> The funny thing is, we have bogus companies such as Bremont and Bell&Ross, Panerai plus other bogus firms such as CWC trying hard to push their 'military' 'aviation' 'naval divers' heritage hard In their advertising - (including Breitling in this) when Citizen and Seiko have many more years of actual military affiliation and heritage but they don't push this with their advertising.
> the Italian Navy for instance is also supplied by Citizen (and not Panerai)
> ...


Seiko and Citizen sell so many watches that they probably don't care about a niche market like that.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes but they use ‘brand ambassadors ‘ for more recognition and in marketing of not so popular products - so surely highlighting their military heritage and pedigree would work to sway the unappreciative majority.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

The Royal Navy 300m citizen BN0000-4H I think it was has been surpassed... by another couple of Citizen’s 

CWC are still supplying the SBS


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

CWC is still supplying the SBS. They sent off another batch of them late last year. You may be thinking of MWC, which is notorious for their dodgy claims.

https://www.bottomtimer.net/2016/11/cwc-sbs-divers-watch-currently-issued.html

Watches being "issued" are a rarity these days. A manufacturer can apply for an NSN without it being an actual issued item. It just allows supply sergeants to be able to order them through the supply channels. Here in the states we have COTS (commercial off-the-shelf) lists that units can order from without them having to have an actual NSN. Everyone just wears G-Shocks though.

Love my BN0000-04H, and it's one I'll never part with. Just a solid little watch. One of the rare watches that was actually bought up by a military and issued out, rather than just being on an approved list. Love my CWC diver too. Brits know how to spec a proper watch, and not something that wears like a hockey puck [cough]Marathon[/cough]


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree totally - personally i think both companies marketing strategy is poor. I do think think that the kudos supplying the militaru would improve their standing - and ultimately improve sales.

I have often though if thet were to get a star to wear one - say Tom Cruise in the MI films , or Bourne etc etc -. Yeah it wouldnt be cheap . But look what Bond did for Omega. Look how much attention the Arnies and Apocalypse Now watches garner.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/wrist_watches
The following watches are currently procured by Defence Equipment and Support for UK Armed Forces:

General Service Watch
Supplier: Seiko
Model: PXD433
Qty Issued: 302 since 2009

Aircrew Watch
Supplier: Seiko
Model: PX8307X1
Qty Issued: 905 since late 2010

Divers Watch
Supplier: Northern Diver (International) Ltd
Model: Citizen Model BN0000-04H (Professional Divers watch)
QTY issued: 855 since 2009

But I agree that Citizen (and Seiko) should push this in their marketing - as it seems brands like Bell & Ross and Bremont seem to be pushing a non existant Military heritage which people buy into.

UPDATE

I found this

https://assets.publishing.service.g...uploads/attachment_data/file/760624/10030.pdf


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

it seems that sometime after 2014 the MOD has changed it's suppliers.
Now we have 2x Seiko (Pulsar)
1x Casio G Shock
1x CWC

Here's the 2014 list:

https://assets.publishing.service.g...ata/file/364135/FOI2014_05465_MOD_watches.pdf


----------

